# Things a Bit Slow Today - Pics of my 1992 Ultimate....



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey There - 

Here are some pics of my Ultimate, built January of 1992! I bought it used off eBay and it is still going strong! Titanium rocks!

Have a good one,

Dave

p.s. the pic of the headset is my favourite so far...


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

*Nice....*

..stealth, Campy, looks great. Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, the headset photo does look good.


----------

